# Any drivers "Lease from Uber's Santander deal"



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

With the rate cuts 
Has this affected your bottom line with the lease deal?


----------



## mybackhurts (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes! Im trying to turn in my car right now now. Im stupid and I didn't read the contract. The interest was in there even though Uber said there woulnt be any interest. I know for next time...that there is no such thing as "no interest" when leasing. (again...Im stupid)

Uber said my chrysler 300 would be UberBlack one day in LA. Then after we get the car, we find out my car will NEVER be UberBlack in LA.

They lied about the gas milage too. 20mpg. NOT 31MPG!!!

They lied about "no penalties" for canceling the lease. Lies and more lies. Now I gotta pay $2,100+ just to give the car back.....but first santander has to get off their asses and "OK" it to the car dealer before I can turn in, otherwise its a liability for the dealer.

I feel like a shmuck.

Oh yeah! ...and also I quit working because of these shitty new rates.....so yeah. Im done with driving...at least with this crappy lease and way too expensive car.

I wish someone else would come forward and admit they got suckered too so I don't feel as bad.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

The 300s are rated 31 on the highway... but only 19 in city (had an S for a year).

Liked the car but love my Model S so much more


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I get 26 combined...the mpg get better after a few thousand miles. But yeah, driving a 300 on X = No Bueno - Did it for 3 months and enough was enough..not worth the $6 fares at all.


----------



## mybackhurts (Aug 21, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I get 26 combined...the mpg get better after a few thousand miles. But yeah, driving a 300 on X = No Bueno - Did it for 3 months and enough was enough..not worth the $6 fares at all.


So you use a different car for uber/lyft now?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I made the jump to uberblack. Here in Georgia commercial insurance isn't too expensive or hard to obtain so the process was easier than a lot of other states. The fares pay higher and even though the demand is less, I feel the dollars per mile are more in line...plus the customers treat you better.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

i'm a month in to this. camry hybrid. the lower rates are... not good. but i can survive, i think. mainly due to my unique circumstances which leave me with no real rent. better then working a lot of other jobs. (not that i've had much luck finding other jobs anyway...)


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I actually made the most money ever so far on the weekend of the rate cut. 

But im not sure if it's because I've gotten more slick and efficient with the routine or if the lower rates actually mean more profit. 

Either way the cost of the rides seems to be secondary to my bottom line in comparison to just getting out there and hustling. 

But to answer your question. I am on the Santander program and have not noticed much of a difference in being able to make it out here. 

I'm sure we will all have to work smarter for it not to effect us too badly.


----------



## Allaffair (Jul 21, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I made the jump to uberblack. Here in Georgia commercial insurance isn't too expensive or hard to obtain so the process was easier than a lot of other states. The fares pay higher and even though the demand is less, I feel the dollars per mile are more in line...plus the customers treat you better.


How did you get a Chrysler 300 on uber black. They said it was not approved


----------



## Allaffair (Jul 21, 2014)

M


driveLA said:


> I actually made the most money ever so far on the weekend of the rate cut.
> 
> But im not sure if it's because I've gotten more slick and efficient with the routine or if the lower rates actually mean more profit.
> 
> ...


Man that sounds like an Uber press release! More money after the rate cut?? I saw an immediate decrease, I almost took the Santander deal. Very glad i did not, to really make a dollar you have to hustle, not to mention be all over town. Trust me I will find a way for Uber to work for me, on my terms, not the other way around. I see this company is not looking out for their "partners"


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I had it put on right before some jerkoff decided that one day a 300 was no longer good enough. I bought the car back in February, and at that time their requirements for Black was a 2007 or near luxury sedan with leather seats. Over the course of 6 months they kept changing the rules and came out with list of vehicles that were borderline ridiculous. I went back and pointed out my previous emails that I had already been approved before they started screwing with the stipulations. See I was driving on UberX for a few months beforehand so I know what that's like and it's definitely not fun.


----------



## Allaffair (Jul 21, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I had it put on right before some jerkoff decided that one day a 300 was no longer good enough. I bought the car back in February, and at that time their requirements for Black was a 2007 or near luxury sedan with leather seats. Over the course of 6 months they kept changing the rules and came out with list of vehicles that were borderline ridiculous. I went back and pointed out my previous emails that I had already been approved before they started screwing with the stipulations. See I was driving on UberX for a few months beforehand so I know what that's like and it's definitely not fun.


Lucky u


----------



## Allaffair (Jul 21, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I had it put on right before some jerkoff decided that one day a 300 was no longer good enough. I bought the car back in February, and at that time their requirements for Black was a 2007 or near luxury sedan with leather seats. Over the course of 6 months they kept changing the rules and came out with list of vehicles that were borderline ridiculous. I went back and pointed out my previous emails that I had already been approved before they started screwing with the stipulations. See I was driving on UberX for a few months beforehand so I know what that's like and it's definitely not fun.


Have you noticed all the taxi drivers turned uberblacksuv drivers with their recently painted crappy black SUVs??


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Luck was pretty much what it was...and yes I have. Their town cars and SUVs look like total crap and they mean to tell me a brand new redesigned 300 isn't good enough for uberblack. No one has ever complained about the car. Hell, half of my riders didn't even know what it was and are thoroughly impressed. I even went to Adrian and Travis and showed them it comes in a livery spec so this is what the limousine companies are ordering now. Who the hell is gong to buy an $80k S class to tear up for $15 fares


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

mybackhurts said:


> Uber said my chrysler 300 would be UberBlack one day in LA. Then after we get the car, we find out my car will NEVER be UberBlack in LA.
> 
> They* lied* about the gas milage too. 20mpg. NOT 31MPG!!!
> 
> ...


I feel sorry that you gotten taken advantage so badly. The promoters of the Santander deal should be criminally prosecuted for fraud. Yes, lying in that way constitutes fraud. And LYING is a core corporate value of Uber, it is the fundamental premise on which the business has been built.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

what do you do if you are leasing a car and you get deactivated?


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Wait you can lease car from UBER? i didn't know this -_-


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Wait you can lease car from UBER? i didn't know this -_-


http://uber.santanderconsumerusa.com

Read the contract, mileage is not unlimited if you return car before end of lease, mileage is capped at 40,000 per year,

Go to the following sections of the uber lease-to-own contract:
section 1. k
section 1. l
section 2. f
section 5. f
section 8. a
section 8. c

just call and have your uber id ready,
ask to email you the contract.

Santander Consumer Commercial Leasing Specialist
Office (855) 433-1994
Direct (214) 838-4917


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Report this to the state AG office and the CFPB


----------



## Allaffair (Jul 21, 2014)

I am doing 600 miles average per week just from working weekends, how can they justify 40,000 per year. 

And granted you have payments starting at $150/week, not to mention full coverage insurance??


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Allaffair said:


> I am doing 600 miles average per week just from working weekends, how can they justify 40,000 per year.
> 
> And granted you have payments starting at $150/week, not to mention full coverage insurance??


The 40,000 miles per year is not prorated, if you return car at 23 months the mileage limit is 40,000,
if you return car at 24 months the mileage limit is 80,000 (2 years X 40k per year = 80k),

I may be wrong about the no prorated mileage, just call and ask for yourself and have your uber id ready.

Santander Consumer Commercial Leasing Specialist
Office (855) 433-1994
Direct (214) 838-4917


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Allaffair said:


> M
> 
> Man that sounds like an Uber press release! More money after the rate cut?? I saw an immediate decrease, I almost took the Santander deal. Very glad i did not, to really make a dollar you have to hustle, not to mention be all over town. Trust me I will find a way for Uber to work for me, on my terms, not the other way around. I see this company is not looking out for their "partners"


well like i said. im not sure if it was because of "lower rates/more rides equals more money" or because im getting smarter at working as i just started 7 weeks ago. i haven't been out as much since that good weekend so i'm still not sure. im thinking it might be a combination of both honestly.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Luck was pretty much what it was...and yes I have. Their town cars and SUVs look like total crap and they mean to tell me a brand new redesigned 300 isn't good enough for uberblack. No one has ever complained about the car. Hell, half of my riders didn't even know what it was and are thoroughly impressed. I even went to Adrian and Travis and showed them it comes in a livery spec so this is what the limousine companies are ordering now. Who the hell is gong to buy an $80k S class to tear up for $15 fares


"Who"?? Complete fools....that's who.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mybackhurts said:


> Yes! Im trying to turn in my car right now now. Im stupid and I didn't read the contract. The interest was in there even though Uber said there woulnt be any interest. I know for next time...that there is no such thing as "no interest" when leasing. (again...Im stupid)
> 
> Uber said my chrysler 300 would be UberBlack one day in LA. Then after we get the car, we find out my car will NEVER be UberBlack in LA.
> 
> ...


Sorry. Can't help ya. I give you credit for having the balls to admit how monumentally bereft of intelligence you were to have done a "double ****" deal like this.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> http://uber.santanderconsumerusa.com
> 
> Read the contract, mileage is not unlimited if you return car before end of lease, mileage is capped at 40,000 per year,
> 
> ...


i read those parts of my contract and while it does mention overage fees for going over 40000 miles being taken into account it is with other factors being involved. the car being turned in with unacceptable wear and tear, etc

also the part of the contract that deals with an early return make no mention whatsoever of the 40000 cap or an exact per mile number like you indicated in an earlier post.

i will give santander a call later in the week just to double check but all of this was explained to me pretty clearly though their rep at the car dealership where i got the car. i think it would have been illegal for the rep to clearly say there are only 2 fees involved and make no mention of a mileage charge for ending the lease early.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

driveLA said:


> i read those parts of my contract and while it does mention overage fees for going over 40000 miles being taken into account it is with other factors being involved. the car being turned in with unacceptable wear and tear, etc
> 
> also the part of the contract that deals with an early return make no mention whatsoever of the 40000 cap or an exact per mile number like you indicated in an earlier post.
> 
> i will give santander a call later in the week just to double check but all of this was explained to me pretty clearly though their rep at the car dealership where i got the car. i think it would have been illegal for the rep to clearly say there are only 2 fees involved and make no mention of a mileage charge for ending the lease early.


Hehehe...Google Santander consumer complaints.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hehehe...Google Santander consumer complaints.


i entertained your advice and none of those complaints relate to uber that i can see.

this thread asked a question. i answered.

even went through my contract a couple of times to do so when i didn't have to. take it or leave it.

im doing quite well with the arrangement, so im good.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Cool...
I didn't re-read the thread from the start...I just assumed that you hadn't signed the lease yet. I'm glad it's working out for you.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

driveLA said:


> i read those parts of my contract and while it does mention overage fees for going over 40000 miles being taken into account it is with other factors being involved. the car being turned in with unacceptable wear and tear, etc
> 
> also the part of the contract that deals with an early return make no mention whatsoever of the 40000 cap or an exact per mile number like you indicated in an earlier post.
> 
> i will give santander a call later in the week just to double check but all of this was explained to me pretty clearly though their rep at the car dealership where i got the car. i think it would have been illegal for the rep to clearly say there are only 2 fees involved and make no mention of a mileage charge for ending the lease early.


Santander in banking and Raisier in insurance are bottom of the barrel in their industries. Uber chooses the companies it uses to provide "services" to its drivers only based on being the ones that will create the biggest profits and lower costs for Uber.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Santander in banking and Raisier in insurance are bottom of the barrel in their industries. Uber chooses the companies it uses to provide "services" to its drivers only based on being the ones that will create the biggest profits and lower costs for Uber.


that may be but i dont see how that relates to specific questions i've been asked in regards to the contract or whether im actually making money from the whole deal. which i've already answered. i dont know why people keep quoting me for and about anything beyond that.

i don't care about anyone's opinions on santander, raisier, etc.

i am doing good with the deal. if you guys don't like it or can't understand the info that im being kind enough to provide, not my problem.


----------



## Sami (Sep 8, 2014)

Please let us know how it went after you sign the deal.
I have heard the lease is not a good deal, but if you have Bad Credit or No Credit, then you pay Extra amount per month to lease the ties of cars they offer. 
Uber is trying to supply more drivers in able to have full service all over and wants anyone to join Uber. This is the reason they offer the lease deal.
Best is to buy your own car and put milage on it and if you leave Uber, it will be your car anyway.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sami said:


> Please let us know how it went after you sign the deal.
> I have heard the lease is not a good deal, but if you have Bad Credit or No Credit, then you pay Extra amount per month to lease the ties of cars they offer.
> Uber is trying to supply more drivers in able to have full service all over and wants anyone to join Uber. This is the reason they offer the lease deal.
> Best is to buy your own car and put milage on it and if you leave Uber, it will be your car anyway.


I say this without any mean spirit....but one is doomed if they lease or buy a vehicle to do Uber or Lyft....DOOMED.


----------

